# Best catfish bait that will stay on the hook?



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I haven't targeted Catfish before. However, I had to take a friend and his grandson fishing on one of our local lakes yesterday. They just wanted bluegills/brim and we caught a few. 

There were three decent sized (20 /25 inches) catfish hanging around. I had purchased some "stink bait" from WalMart in anticipation of trying to catch one of those cats. It just melted off of the hook.

I did try again this morning and got lucky. The bait stayed on long enough for one cat, but the kid and his grandparent were no longer with me.

Any suggestions on something I can buy?

thanks, rich


----------



## thedudeabides (May 6, 2018)

The key with Danny king's punch bait is to put more on than you think. After several times baiting it each time the hook will get stickier and hold Bait longer. Don't get frustrated with the first few falling off (it's just extra chum). Certainly a treble hook is mandatory. 

Obviously it is not meant for casting. 

Or can try shrimp or shad. Shrimp hooks have the extra barbs on the shaft to keep from sliding down. Easy to find frozen but end up smelling almost as bad as the punch bait!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

been there done that ....now using sunfish / bream / perch after getting and learning how to use a bait trap ....finger length to mid hand work well on a circle hook...bigger bait bigger cats


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sponge on a treble hook with a couple drops of anis oil.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I have a cast net on the boat. Never used it in freshwater before. I presume TN. laws allow it. Catching some bluegills for bait might add to the fun. 

Now that I think of it, I think I have a very old Sabiki rig on the boat, too. That would definitely add to the fun. Thanks, richg99


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

cut perch/shrimp in Tn ???/squid is tuff but again in Tn ???///Weiners overcooked in Microwave get tough and stay on hook/ beef or pork liver cubed stays on decent..


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Based on a video that a guy on a TN. website put me onto, I have made up three batches of cut chicken with Kool-Aid; Pepper-Garlic; Vanilla; Scotch; Red wine and probably some more stuff. 

Each batch is different and marked so I can know what might work or might not work. 

Looks like I will have some fun this week.

Thanks for the suggestions. Depending on my initial results, I will go down each suggestion that I received here and give it a try. Just having some fun in my third childhood. 

regards, richg99


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Beef liver works well for us, even on a circle hook. Cut it into strips a half inch or so wide by 2-3 inches long. Run the hook through it as many times as possible, being sure to leave the opening of the hook open.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Just get some shiners and thread them on hook


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

richg99 said:


> Based on a video that a guy on a TN. website put me onto, I have made up three batches of cut chicken with Kool-Aid; Pepper-Garlic; Vanilla; Scotch; Red wine and probably some more stuff.
> 
> Each batch is different and marked so I can know what might work or might not work.
> 
> ...


Just add Tequila and Hennessy to it and the cat will party on the baits! 

I just dip my shads into punch baits.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks like this catfishing deal has a lot of nuances that I didn't expect!

Today, I'll go to the Dollar Store and buy nylons!!!! It is bad enough that I occasionally buy fingernail polish there for my ...no-longer-silver spoons... to fix them up.

Sheeesh...what are you guys getting me into??

Ha Ha 
richg99


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

richg99 said:


> Looks like this catfishing deal has a lot of nuances that I didn't expect!
> 
> Today, I'll go to the Dollar Store and buy nylons!!!! It is bad enough that I occasionally buy fingernail polish there for my ...no-longer-silver spoons... to fix them up.
> 
> ...


could always use those Compression Hose from your surgery.. Man I Hated those things


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

No compression hose for me, on either knee replacement. ????


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Rich, you may want to go to your local supermarket and get some fresh shrimp. Not a lot of mess and they catch cats.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

richg99 said:


> No compression hose for me, on either knee replacement. ????


Man I had to wear them on both legs /both surgerys...thats 6w total..That was probably worst part of the whole ordeal...I was told to prevent blood clots...I never had any Heart or circulation problems in my life...


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Dic had me doing some leg exercises to prevent clotting


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

richg99 said:


> Dic had me doing some leg exercises to prevent clotting


we done that too...maybe double insurance..


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

My catfishing buddy likes to use punch bait, and he brings along a spool of sewing thread. Put a nickle sized gob on treble hook and just wrap a foot or so of thread around it. Helps keep it on.


Later
R3F


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*CJ's*

Try CJ's Punch Bait.

Never used a sponge or thread, but always fishing in colder weather, typically from Nov - Mar. Treble hook on end of leader or straight 20 lb test with bobber stopper. Cut off aluminum arrow or cross bow bolt, push hook down in bait by one hook on treble. Pull out at angle, cast as you would anything. Once you catch one, cast to same spot as you have created a "baited" hole after several casts. If it gets a little too thick (cold weather) add a little menhaden oil or gulp juice. Too thin, add some cat tails (plant not mammal). Don't bother with small container from Academy, order gallon from www.cjsbait.com.

SSNJOHN


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Raw bacon and garlic.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

reba3825 said:


> Raw bacon and garlic.


I never tried Baiting with a clove of Garlic.comes in handy form, cheap,,most stores have,stores well at room temp .. used it as scent though....Bacon realy tuff if its got rind on it...and just bacon rind good if you can find it


----------

